# Fishing with Sgrem!



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I have not posted a report in awhile, but had so much fun today, I needed to share. With today's great weather, I was going fishing, "No Matter What!" Left a few messages for a couple of buds. Never heard a thing and said to h3LL with it, I am going. Was on my way to the Dike and Sgrem called back. Thankfully, because going solo is not my favorite.

Met him at the launch, winds were light, 6's or 7's tops. We headed to the mystery bay, LOL!. Now, I have been chunking lures for five months, about sick of this ****e. Been hearing the reports of the shrimp migrating so I did it! Yes, I bought a quart of live shrimp! I could barely get Sgrem to stay on the boat once he realized my bait well was recycling salt water with live bait! angelsm

We reached the first reef and gave it a shot, there was actual bait activity but nothing major. There was the occasional mullet flip. Here we boxed one or two trout and caught numerous dinks. They were really liking the live shrimp. Hook up ratio was probably 3:1, live vs. arties. Probably caught about 15 trout at that first reef.

Well, it was time to move on so we went to the 2nd reef. We call this reef "Nastalgia Reef," because this was actually where I met Sgrem for the first time. Two years ago after cutting off his drift and a small exchange of words; I asked, "Are you on 2Cool?" He replied, "I am sgrem" LOL! Nostalgia reef literally showed no signs of bait activity, but we grinded it out because we knew there was shell there. We actually boxed a couple more there, bigger in size from the previous reef.

Here is where we digressed and were just shooting the breeze. Chatting about family, jobs, life. I shared a story with him about how excited I was when I first bought my boat. I remember fishing the Ohmstede tournament with 2Cooler's ClearLakeClayt and DPFISHERMAN. It was a tourney so we wanted every arrow in the quiver, every tool at our disposal. So we had live shrimp again :help:. Clayt had hooked into a stout 23 inch pig and while he was landing it, I said, "Clayt, get me a live shrimp out of the livewell!" Ha ha! It took me a long time to live that moment down. I definitely was caught up in the excitement.

Moving along we decided to hit the last reef. This is when things got exciting. We were drifting along and I had set my rod down to re-bait. Low and behold, Sgrem casts back and his jig head hooked into my pole. The forward momentum thrust my Falcon Bucoo and Penn Battle 2000 into the drink. Thank God for the cork because he was able to cast towards it and retrieve it. So lets just say, I will be paying a visit to Pat Ryan in La Porte to have my Battle cleaned.

The last reef was unlike any of the others. There was bucoo bait jumping, shrimp popping, bait flipping. Here, it was on, like Donkey Kong! Numerous hook ups, rods almost being pulled out of your hand, very exciting stuff! At one point when I was hooked up, Sgrem said, "Matt, hand me a live shrimp!" Ha ha! I responded "After you throw all the rods in the water!" Baw ha!

It was an incredible trip and the last reef was were we topped the box off. Water temps were 76 degrees, clarity was 2 feet. In fairness, we ended 10 keepers on live shrimp and 10 keepers on arties. Sgrem was throwing a purple Lil' John the whole time. I will admit, in the end he was gaining on me fast.

This report would not be complete without mentioning "MOAB!" Mother of All Birds! While drifting the last reef, as we motored back to the front of the reef on a drift, we noticed some birds working. We hauled arse that way, positioned ourselves in the line of the action. Credit to Sgrem as once we got in position, he worked the trolling motor to get as close as we could without shaking the apple cart. At this point, both of us were throwing baitcasters as bird action is fast. I was throwing a Down South Lure, chicken of the C. Sgrem stuck with the purple Lil' John. We were on them big time with some keepers. Sgrem kept us far enough away that the length of our cast was when we would get bit. This was a learning experience for me as he told me to stay low and not stand on the deck. Never thought it made a difference, but quickly realized the importance when the only other boat in the entire area drifted in. We were on those birds for a good 10 minutes and the actions of others completely squashed it :cop:

Hope you guys enjoyed the report! Remember it is not the size of the fish, the number, but the fellowship!

Tight lines!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Great day brother. Repeat soon and often.

When working the birds stay way way out, keep movements to a minimum, and stay as low as possible sit down if you can. We had double hookups a half dozen times. We could have sat on those schools all day. Another boat came rolling in. I said Zeit watch this they gonna come in high pressure and stand high on the console for their long cast and all this gonna be done. They didn't hook up and neither did we. All done all gone for everybody.

Great day my friend. I won't be outfished live vs artys....lol....high five.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Great day my friend. I won't be outfished live vs artys....lol....high five.


Awesome day!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I recall a day before thanksgiving fishing the birds in west bay with fishmudguy and one of his co-workers. We were catching sandies under the birds and I said let's go. They said no let's load the boat they were going to do a fish fry. Ok so that's what we did. All three of us sitting down low in the boat. Fast moving school....we drifted and chased and fished that school for about 2 hours loading the ice chest with their thanksgiving fish fry....boat shows up....folks standing high and motoring in....poof done gone no more fish for anyone. Don't motor in! Sheesh.....especially if guys are set up right and catching they spent a lot of time to set up in such a way as to not busy up the school. Leave em be....you won't catch fish and you will ruin their fishing....everytime.

Standing up high and big movements and any white water from your hull slap or wake will scatter those birds and you won't find the school again.


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Good story, and good info. thanks.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome trip way to go guys thanks for showing


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

so who caught most of the fish?


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice report. I went to West Bay yesterday. Looks like East Bay was the better choice.

I've been seeing lots of flocks of diving birds lately (gulls, terns) but they never seem to have any hungry fish under them. Is it just my luck or is this a common occurrence this time of year?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Dang son (s), I knew that I should have gone with you boys yesterday.
Glad ya'll had fun and got on some fish!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice job guys!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Ethan Hunt said:


> so who caught most of the fish?


Including slimers, hards, sandies and dinks Team GT (shrimp) caught about 15 more fish.

Team Artificials put more meat in the box. .......allegedly


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Dang son (s), I knew that I should have gone with you boys yesterday.
> Glad ya'll had fun and got on some fish!


.......some people just don't show up......lol.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

*Ha ha*



sgrem said:


> .......some people just don't show up......lol.


Some of us have to work for a living or pay for the kids hobbies lol


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Some of us have to work for a living or pay for the kids hobbies lol


True dat.

You aint just some people.....YOU always show up.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Last time was one of those weird trips with croaker 0, tops/tails 5 or so.

Nice trip guys.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

great report. more fun than you can shake a stick at. wish me luck tomorrow


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

mccain said:


> great report. more fun than you can shake a stick at. wish me luck tomorrow


Good luck! My storage neighbor has been killing it in West Bay but will only fish on a Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice report! Well done guys.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Great report, Matt! Looking forward to the tournament this year and thanks for the reminder of the first year experience. Every time you tell the story, my fish gets bigger! Haha


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

great job Matt and sgrem!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Nice catch. Doesn't matter what you use for bait - have to find fish to catch fish.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Great report, Matt! Looking forward to the tournament this year and thanks for the reminder of the first year experience. Every time you tell the story, my fish gets bigger! Haha


If this post got you to respond! I am honored, my work is done here  you been MIA


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

That was a great report Matt. Wish that there were more detailed reports like that on this site.

Sounds and looks like an excellent day on the water guys.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Good post dude!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Flounder Face said:


> Good post dude!


Why did you change your post? :wink:


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

Nice post bub....

I almost find it amusing when fishing birds and watching other boats. For the most part, it's like tossing out money and watching everyone scramble. 

Every now and then, you get someone special who really knows how to work the birds and more importantly how to work the birds with other boats.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Torque said:


> Nice post bub....
> 
> I almost find it amusing when fishing birds and watching other boats. For the most part, it's like tossing out money and watching everyone scramble.
> 
> Every now and then, you get someone special who really knows how to work the birds and more importantly how to work the birds with other boats.


Greatful you chimed in, been a long timer with not much chiming :doowapsta


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going guys. I wish I could catch fish like that.:spineyes:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Man, it is good to have some fresh trout! If you guys have not tried Andy's I highly recommend it. Very light, great taste!


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

Go coogs.....


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice! Thanks for the report.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*birds*

Stay low, lol, that's a new one on me.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

sgrem said:


> I recall a day before thanksgiving fishing the birds in west bay with fishmudguy and one of his co-workers. We were catching sandies under the birds and I said let's go. They said no let's load the boat they were going to do a fish fry. Ok so that's what we did. All three of us sitting down low in the boat. Fast moving school....we drifted and chased and fished that school for about 2 hours loading the ice chest with their thanksgiving fish fry....boat shows up....folks standing high and motoring in....poof done gone no more fish for anyone. Don't motor in! Sheesh.....especially if guys are set up right and catching they spent a lot of time to set up in such a way as to not busy up the school. Leave em be....you won't catch fish and you will ruin their fishing....everytime.
> 
> Standing up high and big movements and any white water from your hull slap or wake will scatter those birds and you won't find the school again.


We had a great time that day brother. My arms were wore out....lol. Thanks for the invite. I also learned a bunch from you. You're one of them guys with a lot of knowledge and willing to share it with others.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

FishingMudGuy said:


> We had a great time that day brother. My arms were wore out....lol. Thanks for the invite. I also learned a bunch from you. You're one of them guys with a lot of knowledge and willing to share it with others.


High five. One of my favorite 2coolers I have met and worked with. Get your crew let's repeat....and dont wait till Thanksgiving.....


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Great report!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey sgrem, you look pretty dark in that pic. Do you have the opposite skin condition that Michael Jackson had?


----------

